# PC 2500 euros  de presupuesto integro en el pc



## usxz (21 Jun 2022)

perdonen las molestias señores me gustaría  un pc con el presupuesto de 2100 euros dejo una configuración para ver si están de acuerdo
muchísimas gracias .


----------



## usxz (21 Jun 2022)

www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/A3975dFdA


----------



## FerentZ (22 Jun 2022)

Cambiaria la RAM y puede que la refrigeracion 
aplica la plantilla por favor, asi te ayudamos mejor





						Plantilla para solicitar configuración de PC [Uso obligatorio]
					

¡Buenas a todos!  Esta es la plantilla que debéis usar para solicitar una configuración de PC.  Quiero mi presupuesto en: Aussar, PCComponentes, Amazon... El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será: ofimática, jugar, diseño gráfico... Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo...




					foros.profesionalreview.com


----------



## usxz (22 Jun 2022)

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*:  PCComponentes, 
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*:  jugar
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* 2100
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?*  NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto: Que tenga mucho espacio *
*La calidad gráfica 3080 *
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? seguramente
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...
¿Quiero periféricos? No
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es...o quiero un monitor de las siguientes pulgadas y resolución...
Voy a comprar el monitor de 240hz con panel VA de samsung este - https://www.samsung.com/es/monitors/gaming/odyssey-g7-27-inch-240hz-1ms-curved-lc27g75tqsrxen/


----------



## FerentZ (23 Jun 2022)

Te dejo mi propuesta www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/218109718


----------



## usxz (24 Jun 2022)

muchísimas gracias  al final he subido mas el presupuesto y tengo pensado una configuración de este estilo que podría cambiar o aspectos negativos


----------



## usxz (24 Jun 2022)

www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/F1Fa954f3


----------



## FerentZ (27 Jun 2022)

Veo bastante inecesario el 12 nucleos para Jugar, 6/8 esta perfecto
pregunta, el equipo lo necesitas ya de ya? a finales de año saldra la nueva gama de AMD e INTEL, yo esperaria la verdad.


----------



## miguepr (4 Jul 2022)

@usxz tal como te dice @FerentZ con 8 núcleos ya vas bien. El 5800X3d es la mejor opción actualmente para jugar con CPU AMD.

Un saludo


----------

